# Shark Fishing Daytona Area in the Winter



## patrck17 (Jun 10, 2009)

I was wondering if any of you guys have ever fished the Atlantic side for shark in the winter. I know I met a guy that shark fished from sunglow pier back in August. Has anyone done this durring the winter? I am just curious if I would be wasting my time trying to shark fish from the beach in the winter. I also have read that it is illegal to shark fish from the beach in Ormond and Daytona, which to me makes sense, but I am not aware of the actual law. It isn't worth it to me to get into any trouble. I caught a 3-4ft bonnethead from Flagler Pier a few months ago and it was a pretty good fight, would like to have more like that. Any info is welcome.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

There is both a Volusia County (Which includes Ormond and Daytona) Ordinance and a Daytona Beach Shores city ordinance against fishing for sharks. I question the state constitutionality of them, however, since it is the STATE and FEDERAL Govt. that regulates fishing in Salt Water, and NOT the cities or counties. The State has not, to my knowledge, ceded that authority to the locals. That would be like Marion County saying you couldn't fish for bass! Furthermore, how can they tell you are fishing for sharks, unless you admit to it? I fish for barracuda all the time, and I somehow manage to accidentally catch a lot of sharks! Your best bet for them would be Sunglow Pier as far as Bonnetheads, and, yes, several are caught during the winter. From the surf, go after dark for the best chance.


----------



## patrck17 (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks racer... I guess I shall try my luck -barracuda- fishing from the shore this week.


----------



## Frogfish (Nov 6, 2007)

Yeah, you will get kicked off by the cops if they see you using big reels. Sucks, doesn't it? Angler rights in florida have been going down the drain...Head down to Ponce Inlet. You can shark fish there, and the fishing is better anyways.

Regarding the question about winter, winter time in the mid-Atlantic coast of Florida is primetime for blacktips. You will catch a lot of them. Big ones too. Good luck!


----------



## ModernAngler (Dec 21, 2009)

They are scared you might "bring" sharks into the beach...when they are already there due to little kids splashing around in the water. Hell, if anything, anglers are helping in protecting people by baiting the water over at piers so the sharks just hang around there. It does suck.


----------

